# Steering Position Sensor & Transmission



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

**sigh** this morning the service stabilitrac light and message popped up. The car is drivable but after a turn the steering feels stiff and requires some persuading to return to its straight position. I'm thinking the sensor failed.... Again....


----------

